# Ibanez SRFF805 vs floor stock BTB1405e



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 5, 2015)

So, I'm in the market for a new bass guitar and have my sights set on either the new Ibby fanned 5 or the BTB Premium. I may have the opportunity to grab a floor stock BTB for about $70 more than I can get the SRFF805 new. As far as I see it, there are pros and cons to both, and unfortunately, I doubt I'll get the opportunity to trial either. I love the looks of both of them and they both have the same bridge and similar EQ.

BTB:
Pros:
-35" scale, so won't be much difference in low B tension from the 35.5" low B on the SR
-Nordstrand pups
-Neck thru
-'Premium fret edge treatment'. I've never played a Premium bass before but I have tried the guitars and I remember the necks and fret ends feeling nice.
-Premium soft case, which seems like a good compromise between the protection of a hard case and lightness of a gig bag.
-Can get it like a few days earlier
Cons:
-Heavier
-Neck profile I haven't tried (only BTB I've played was the 7-string which I didn't jive with thanks to the large, sticky neck)
-Demo model, so won't be in brand new condition
-Slightly more expensive

SRFF:
Pros:
-Fanned frets
-Lighter
-I've played an SR505 before and absolutely loved everything about the feel - the weight, the neck, the comfy body, the string spacing, etc. I've always felt like it just needed a tighter low B and it would be perfect
-Brand new
-I get to jump on the fanned fret bandwagon 
Cons:
-I've heard lots of people complaining about the Barts - that the low B sounds muddy. I didn't play the SR505 plugged in so I'm not sure about this.
-Probably lesser build quality
-Don't think it comes with a case

The most attractive feature about the BTB is the Nordstrands, while the most attractive thing about the SR is obviously the fanned frets.
Is anyone who has experience with BTBs and/or sub-Premium Soundgears able to chip in? I'm specifically interested in hearing about the sound of the low B and what they sound like recorded directly through an audio interface.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 5, 2015)

What tuning are you looking to play in?


----------



## Der JD (Mar 5, 2015)

I just bought an Ibanez Premium bass- the SR1605E. Similar in some specs to the BTB 1405E. The Nordstrand Big Singles are really nice. Aggressive clear tone, but fatter than a J-style PU. They're single coils, though, and if you pan past center you can get a little hum or interference. Something to consider. It's a very versatile bass. You can get a lot of tonal variations with it. Overall, I'd say all the variations could be described as "modern". Definitely not a bass for someone looking for "vintage" tone. Some people describe the Premium series as J basses on steroids. Not sure I'd agree. The overall sound is still too modern. Got it from Sweetwater and they may have done a good setup on it before it shipped but I can say that it plays great. The fretwork is really good. Action is low. Feels like a bass that costs a lot more. I currently own/have owned basses that cost 3x as much that don't seem much more noticeably better in terms of quality when you're playing them. 

I've never tried the SRFF. I like Bartolini PUs, though I've never tried the Barts that come on Ibbys (Mk1, Mk2, etc.). I know a lot of people don't like them. 

Not quite sure, but just looking at pics it appears the BTB might have slightly wider string spacing. If it's true that could be a plus or negative for you. Personally, I prefer tighter spacing. 

According to Sweetwater, the SRFF has a 3-way mid selector switch. I believe the BTB has a 2-way. More options on the electronics is always a plus in my book. 

Both look like really nice basses. I'm sure they'd differ somewhat in tone due to the different woods and PUs. You might also see if you can get measurements on the PUs in the SRFF in case you want to swap them with Nords or something else later.


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 5, 2015)

GenghisCoyne said:


> What tuning are you looking to play in?



Just standard BEADG, maybe drop A occasionally.



> Not quite sure, but just looking at pics it appears the BTB might have slightly wider string spacing. If it's true that could be a plus or negative for you. Personally, I prefer tighter spacing.



You're right, the BTB has 17mm spacing while the SR has I think 16mm or 16.5mm. I like tight spacing but 17mm is fine as well.

One of the SR premiums might be a good compromise, unfortunately I haven't seen any around here in Oz selling cheaply enough.


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, the BTB is actually brand new, not a demo. That's another plus in favour of it. But I'm still not sure about getting a neck profile I haven't tried before.
Can anyone comment on the BTB necks? Are they as satiny-smooth as the SR necks? What is the shape like?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 8, 2015)

I've got a premium BTB 5. As has been mentioned before, the pickups sound _great_. The preamp is... well, take it or leave it, I guess. Mine is active/passive switchable, and it sounds good enough in passive mode that most of the time I don't even use the pre.

The neck definitely has a wide/flat feel to it. The spacing contributes, of course, especially compared to SRs, but the profile is quite a bit flatter. SRs have that nice slim C profile, but the BTB is more of a D. It isn't uncomfortable or anything, just something to keep in mind.

On my BTB I think the wood wasn't properly seasoned before construction, so once it got here to the dry Korean winters, the fretboard shrank a bit and it developed a serious case of pokey frets. I actually stopped playing it very often at all, and that's a large part of why.

I haven'y played the FF Ibbies, but I have played 1) Ibbies with the cheap Barts, and 2) a bass with a similar fan.

Regarding the Barts: They don't really sound good. At all. The pres they come with don't do them any favors, either. If you aren't too picky about bass tone it might not bother you, but if I'm ever going to do anything to my Portamento 4, it's going to be a pup and pre swap. Alot of room for improvement there.

Regarding FF: I reeeeeeeeally dig multiscale for bass. Like... a lot. Mine is a 33-36 scale 6 string, but the benefit is about the same as you'd get from the FF ibby. Not only does the B sound better, the E sounds better, too, and the tension feels much more balanced across all strings. It'll be hard to ever want to go back to straight scale for anything with more than four strings, if I'm honest.

So uh... were I in your shoes, I'd get the FF and use the money you saved compared to the BTB and put some new pups or a new pre in it. Or both. Or neither, hell. I don't know what you'll think of them . The BTB's a nice bass and all, but I just can't mention enough how sold I am on multiscale basses.


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 9, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've got a premium BTB 5. As has been mentioned before, the pickups sound _great_. The preamp is... well, take it or leave it, I guess. Mine is active/passive switchable, and it sounds good enough in passive mode that most of the time I don't even use the pre.
> 
> The neck definitely has a wide/flat feel to it. The spacing contributes, of course, especially compared to SRs, but the profile is quite a bit flatter. SRs have that nice slim C profile, but the BTB is more of a D. It isn't uncomfortable or anything, just something to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that was really helpful. But given that there is only half an inch difference between the SR low B and the BTB, would the small fan even offer anything that the 35 scale with Kalium strings couldn't achieve anyway? I really wish Ibanez had gone with a 2 inch fan on this one. The extra half inch would really serve to set it apart from the legions of 35" fivers out there.

I was thinking about buying the SRFF and changing the pups later on, but I don't know if (because of the fan) the Barts are a weird size which would make it difficult to find replacements.

EDIT: also, what about the neck finish? Does the BTB neck feel as smooth as an SR neck? I remember really digging the 'raw' feel of the SR505 I played.

EDIT 2: After looking a bit closer it seems like the Barts are the exact same ones that come on the standard BTB 5 and 6 strings. This seems encouraging as it is likely I can find a replacement.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 9, 2015)

The-Machine-95 said:


> Thanks, that was really helpful. But given that there is only half an inch difference between the SR low B and the BTB, would the small fan even offer anything that the 35 scale with Kalium strings couldn't achieve anyway? I really wish Ibanez had gone with a 2 inch fan on this one. The extra half inch would really serve to set it apart from the legions of 35" fivers out there.



Perhaps the extra half inch might not make that big a difference on the B, but the G will be a full inch shorter than that of the BTB. That makes for a much more balanced tension across all the strings, and IMO the higher strings sound better at shorter scale lengths anyway. Tension & tone of the G aside, half an inch is the difference between a Fender and a PRS, and that seems to make difference enough for some people.



The-Machine-95 said:


> EDIT: also, what about the neck finish? Does the BTB neck feel as smooth as an SR neck? I remember really digging the 'raw' feel of the SR505 I played.



I can't speak for all SRs or BTBs, but my Portamento SR 4 and my BTB1405E both have flat finishes. They both feel pretty smooth, though the BTB feels a bit more raw than the SR. That could come down to neck wood, too, because though they're both flat/matte finished, the SR's neck is mahogany and the BTB's is bubinga/wenge/walnut. I haven't had problems with stickiness with either of them, though the SR's flat finish is starting to get a bit of a shine to it in the spots that get the most contact.



The-Machine-95 said:


> EDIT 2: After looking a bit closer it seems like the Barts are the exact same ones that come on the standard BTB 5 and 6 strings. This seems encouraging as it is likely I can find a replacement.



I can't imagine Ibby used pickups that aren't standard-sized, since the FF series is a medium-range bass. To keep it in that price range, they'd want to keep the price down by using as much as they can from stock they already use for other basses, like electronics and hardware. That'd also keep development costs down.

Honestly, the only ticks I'd put in the BTB column in a competition between these two basses are the stock pickups and the string spacing at the bridge (I like a little more room for slap). I'd say maybe the build quality, but my Portamento is from the Indo-made Workshop series, same as the FFs, and if the quality of my BTB Premium is higher, it isn't by very much.


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 12, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I can't imagine Ibby used pickups that aren't standard-sized, since the FF series is a medium-range bass. To keep it in that price range, they'd want to keep the price down by using as much as they can from stock they already use for other basses, like electronics and hardware. That'd also keep development costs down.



Actually, I did some interweb browsing, and I can't find any drop-in replacements for the BH-1s that the SRFF805 comes with (which are different to the MK1s that the SR505/805/etc come with). If I want to replace them I'll have to go custom.
On the upside, I've seen a lot of people saying they get a nice low B out of their BTB675s with the BH1 pups so maybe the BH1s are better than the MK1s.
In any case, I'm not hugely fussy when it comes to tone, so long as every note is clear and there's a relatively good balance between strings, so I'm still leaning towards the Soundgear. I figure, why gamble on a neck profile and string spacing I'm not familiar with when I already know how amazing Soundgears feel?
Besides, I can still replace the EQ, which I've heard makes a bigger difference for active basses than replacing the pups.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 14, 2015)

The-Machine-95 said:


> Actually, I did some interweb browsing, and I can't find any drop-in replacements for the BH-1s that the SRFF805 comes with (which are different to the MK1s that the SR505/805/etc come with). If I want to replace them I'll have to go custom.



I would honestly be really surprised if the BH1s are some unique shape that Bartolini only uses for that model. Chances are pretty high that if you had their measurements, you'd find there are other Barts higher up the chain in the product line that could be dropped in. I could be wrong, of course, but I don't think all hope is lost on that front.


----------



## beavis2306 (Mar 14, 2015)

If anyone has any info on whether the bh 1s on these can be easily replaced, it would greatly appreciated. I'm toying with getting an srff806 and am concerned with being stuck with stock pups if i didn't get along with them.


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the SR. Should be arriving sometime this week. I don't own a very good bass amp so I won't be able to comment on pickups right away. 
BTW, can anyone recommend some decent bedroom bass amps that can handle an active 5 string at reasonable recording/jamming levels?


----------



## gingerman (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for being late to the party - but I think you made the right choice 
My reasoning is simple: BTB fivers have 19mm spacing, not 17mm - for me, that was a deal-breaker once, the neck felt just like a plank, too wide and too flat. SR fivers feel much nicer.

Regarding the pickups swap - I think SRFF still uses the same "soapbar" pickup route, so you should be fine with any rail-type soapbar pickups (to not be worried about string-over-pole-piece spacing). I know Bartolini makes some, but I also know that most Carvin bass pickups have rail magnets (and they would be cheaper than Barts, while being hardly worse). Also, Lace have some rail-based bass pickups in soapbar shape, and that should not be the end of the list (and it's still no "custom", as for me).

Anyway, definetely let us know how the bass feels once you get it


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Mar 17, 2015)

gingerman said:


> Sorry for being late to the party - but I think you made the right choice
> My reasoning is simple: BTB fivers have 19mm spacing, not 17mm - for me, that was a deal-breaker once, the neck felt just like a plank, too wide and too flat. SR fivers feel much nicer.
> 
> Regarding the pickups swap - I think SRFF still uses the same "soapbar" pickup route, so you should be fine with any rail-type soapbar pickups (to not be worried about string-over-pole-piece spacing). I know Bartolini makes some, but I also know that most Carvin bass pickups have rail magnets (and they would be cheaper than Barts, while being hardly worse). Also, Lace have some rail-based bass pickups in soapbar shape, and that should not be the end of the list (and it's still no "custom", as for me).
> ...



Hi, the SRFF uses the BH-1s that are in the BTB675s, not the MK-1s that are in other SRs. The problem with this is not that they are soapbars or getting correct pole-spacing for non-soapbars, but that the particular size/shape of the BH-1s is unusually long and thin for soapbars. As far as Google could tell me, Bartolini don't make replacements for the BH-1s (though they do make replacements for the MK-1s), and I don't think any other production pickup manufacturer does. Of course, I will have to wait until I can make precise measurements of the pickup cavities to be sure.
In any case, I'm not particularly fussy with bass tone, provided the notes are clear and powerful enough, so I don't think I will mind the BH-1s. And if I do love the feel of this bass as much as I expect to, I will probably feel, sometime down the line, that it's worth dropping a custom set into anyway.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2015)

It'd probably be cheaper to have the routes enlarged for a different factory set you like than to get custom pups made.


----------



## Der JD (Mar 17, 2015)

The-Machine-95 said:


> Hi, the SRFF uses the BH-1s that are in the BTB675s, not the MK-1s that are in other SRs. The problem with this is not that they are soapbars or getting correct pole-spacing for non-soapbars, but that the particular size/shape of the BH-1s is unusually long and thin for soapbars. As far as Google could tell me, Bartolini don't make replacements for the BH-1s (though they do make replacements for the MK-1s), and I don't think any other production pickup manufacturer does. Of course, I will have to wait until I can make precise measurements of the pickup cavities to be sure.


 
Would be greatly appreciated if you could provide the dimensions of the BH-1s or the dimensions of the cavity. If you do, I'll take a look around for replacements as well. The BH-1s do look like they have an odd width.


----------



## fps (May 6, 2015)

How you getting on with the bass?


----------



## facepalm66 (May 7, 2015)

Personally I likes the SR neck profile much more. I've spent 5 years playing it as my main instrument. 
While BTB has more balls to it's sound, sr is more snappier. 
Don't get me wrong though - both are heavy and growly. 

Scale length depends or your needs, ofc. What I didn't like on bbt was that the B sounded a bit more darker than the rest of the strings. Noticibly. But since I've tried a slightly lower end model, this may not be a thing to consider


----------



## elkinz (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an SRFF806 and it rules! The quality of the parts and the feel of the neck is fantastic. 
The pickups are really decent for what they are, though in future ill probably either pay to route it and put in different pickups or get a dingwall because that's really what I want..

I emailed bartolini a few weeks back and asked about replacements for the bh1's and he just suggested having a different model of bart ( I cant recall what one ) and routing the width of the pickup slot larger for it. 

Meh.. 

Nordstrands would be oh-so-lovely in the SRFF806. Just gotta get DAT ROUTING DONE :|


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 30, 2015)

Updates on the SRFFs!!!! How are they? Still love them? Any nitpicks?


----------



## elkinz (Jun 30, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Updates on the SRFFs!!!! How are they? Still love them? Any nitpicks?


 
I love mine to bits.  Its seriously good quality, and it sounds and feels fantastic. Pickups sound decent, so no complaints. Though I may change the pickups and preamp in the future but that's just me being a gear whore


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Updates on the SRFFs!!!! How are they? Still love them? Any nitpicks?



I tried one on my shop next to a BTB-33 and a normal SR-5 string

the FF didnt botterme as much as I tough, my biggest problem came on the lower end of the neck were the fan is bigger. I tried to play the final unison of DT Metropolis and I struggle with the fanned frets. Played same whole lick on the BTB-33 and in the standar SR5 string and no problem, nice and smooth

think Im not a fan of the 35.5 fret spacing and the wide gap, and the fan kinda make me had to move my hand more than I needed for that frist section of the lick.


also I notice the neck on the FF being ticker than the other two basses. Nothing to put me off, but is not the standard SR neck we are used to


think Im following in love with the BTB33 more and more


----------



## elkinz (Jul 1, 2015)

that btb33 must shred! Such a cool looking bass. Wish I could try one but they don't sell them in New Zealand


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 1, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> I tried one on my shop next to a BTB-33 and a normal SR-5 string
> 
> the FF didnt botterme as much as I tough, my biggest problem came on the lower end of the neck were the fan is bigger. I tried to play the final unison of DT Metropolis and I struggle with the fanned frets. Played same whole lick on the BTB-33 and in the standar SR5 string and no problem, nice and smooth
> 
> ...



So you had an issue playing in the first position? The first few frets were hard to reach?


----------



## elkinz (Jul 1, 2015)

I play mine daily and I don't find it hard to reach at all, the only thing that's a bit harder is if I do a riff that has a 4 fret spread in the lower frets. Everything else is awesome


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> So you had an issue playing in the first position? The first few frets were hard to reach?



not really, normal playing was fine.



> I play mine daily and I don't find it hard to reach at all, the only thing that's a bit harder is if I do a riff that has a 4 fret spread in the lower frets. Everything else is awesome



it was more about this, on a fast riff


I was trying to play Metropolis pt1 from the 7:21 point riff/unison

its a fast 4 fret over 2/3 strings notes. so as I was playing with my 4 fingers I found the gat of the frets on the lower end (frets 2-5) bit hard for me as Im used to have the next string just right there as Im playing on the edge of the fret, In this bass the next string (either up or down) the edge of the fret was in a different spot, so I had to move my hand more than I was used to for that fast riff.

It was jsut that, for everything else it was fine

also I didnt like the fret spacing on the B string. I ve never play a 35" before, so a 35,5" seemed bit too much for my taste. Im happy with 34" 


its a beautiful bass dont get me wrong, but for me (ME) I dont see the point to the gimmick of the FF, specially for me taht I play standard tuning. Never had a complain about my 34" 4 string or 5 string bass. Like I say I played the FF the 33" and a 34" and appart from the differences in neck, I didnt felt any "improvement" on string tension. It all felt the same for me, mind you both the FF and 33" (and prob the 34") all come with the same string gauge from factory. Or maybe is jsut me that Im un-sensitive lol, or need more time to property tell a difference (like it happened when I got my latest guitar) 

Now I only played them un-plugged. Maybe on an amp the sound would be a different story????


----------



## elkinz (Jul 2, 2015)

I can slam the B string and it barely goes in and out of pitch at all. I tune down to Ab so I definitely feel and hear the difference but in standard and unplugged it would be unnoticeable  made a big difference in tension for lower tunings for me!


----------

